# Help regarding admissions :(



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

Well recently I got 845 Marks in F.SC Pre medical. 
Em giving my shifa entrance test tomorrow and Mcat on tuesday!

Have applied to CMH, FMH, Shifa, FUMC 
Do I stand a chance in these medical colleges ib MBBS ? Or should i apply somewhere else too ?

Please help. I highly consider going to FMH. Can anyone guide me ?


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

me also got 818 marks in FSc Pre medicl..I em also Dual nationalty holder GErman pasport...need admissin in CMH, FMH, LMdc .Any chance to ger admission VIa donation?
what abut the process?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

mehsum said:


> Well recently I got 845 Marks in F.SC Pre medical.
> Em giving my shifa entrance test tomorrow and Mcat on tuesday!
> 
> Have applied to CMH, FMH, Shifa, FUMC
> ...


you fsc marks are very nice do your mcat best you can easily get in FMH


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

you can get in these all medical colleges and also apply in Islamic International Medical College it is also very nice


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

*helppppppppp*

helppppppppp


----------



## sammar (Aug 21, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> you fsc marks are very nice do your mcat best you can easily get in FMH


o really!are these good enough to get admission in Fatima Jinnah medical college??i thought you must have got above 950 at least...
plz guide me are3 you serious??#eek


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

guys i didn't do well in MCAT. 

I'm feeling really ashamed of myself I got just around 450 marks in my MCAT 

I'm so so much depressed. Am applyin literally everywhere. I don't want to repeat. Please guide me guys will I get admission in any medical college or I just switch to some other field?


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

Today i went to almost all of the medical colleges in lahore. Checkout central parks that is really really away from the city. Akhtar Saeed is also much far away but still is an option. 

About FMH they only consider their own entry test's marks?

em also thinking of applying to FMC in abbotabad and Islamic international. Will I stand a chance in those? Please guys help me.


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

*also got 450 marks in MCat*



mehsum said:


> Today i went to almost all of the medical colleges in lahore. Checkout central parks that is really really away from the city. Akhtar Saeed is also much far away but still is an option.
> 
> About FMH they only consider their own entry test's marks?
> 
> em also thinking of applying to FMC in abbotabad and Islamic international. Will I stand a chance in those? Please guys help me.


if u got any info regarding Admissin via donation in ANy medical colge of lahore let me knw


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

hy can u give me some info regardin akhtar saeed and central park?
admissin Milna ka chances han with 450 marks in mcat?


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

mehsum said:


> guys i didn't do well in MCAT.
> 
> I'm feeling really ashamed of myself I got just around 450 marks in my MCAT
> 
> I'm so so much depressed. Am applyin literally everywhere. I don't want to repeat. Please guide me guys will I get admission in any medical college or I just switch to some other field?


mehsun have u applied in ISLAMABAD MEDICAL AND DENTAL COLLEGE>they dont consider uhs marks un ka apna entry test hai agar apply ni kia to imediately apply kro it is a good college recognized bu PMDC and also apply in yusra medical college wo b mcat ka result ni dekhte they have their own entry test which is on 16th oct in dono me aply kro


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

Ronmalik said:


> if u got any info regarding Admissin via donation in ANy medical colge of lahore let me knw


ronmalik:i have also aplied in FMC abbottabad.have u applied on local seat or overseas?


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

sandal ashraf said:


> ronmalik:i have also aplied in FMC abbottabad.have u applied on local seat or overseas?



i need admissn in just Lahore region medical colges...I applied in all Uol also


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

hey cn u plz tell me abt the address ov central park? plz tell me abt any landmark if u cn....


----------



## Ronmalik (Jul 31, 2011)

*Helpp*



Emaan said:


> hey cn u plz tell me abt the address ov central park? plz tell me abt any landmark if u cn....


you know about admission dated of Central park medical colge?


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

i have got 915 marks in fsc and 820 marks in MCAT  My aggregate is 79.52.. can i get admission in CMH ???


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

Sehar yes you can get admission in CMH...just do well on the CMH test


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

shaman.adil said:


> Sehar yes you can get admission in CMH...just do well on the CMH test


ok thanks#happy


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

@ mehsum, are you an overseas student? where did you come from? if you got those marks in uhs test i would advise you to try for colleges not under uhs becoz you wont be able to get into any college after failing the uhs test. its a requirement to at least pass it .

@ seher, you can get into cmh, did u do a levels or fsc?


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

ms1995 said:


> @ mehsum, are you an overseas student? where did you come from? if you got those marks in uhs test i would advise you to try for colleges not under uhs becoz you wont be able to get into any college after failing the uhs test. its a requirement to at least pass it .
> 
> @ seher, you can get into cmh, did u do a levels or fsc?


i did Fsc!


----------



## mehsum (Jul 30, 2011)

yea em not overseas student but yea i have a dual passport. I live in Pakistan. But i have a foreign passport as well.


----------



## ms1995 (Aug 20, 2011)

@ mehsum, did you apply on hec foreign seats?  which school did u go to?


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

Emaan said:


> hey cn u plz tell me abt the address ov central park? plz tell me abt any landmark if u cn....


here is the address of cpmc "central park housing scheme, ferouzpur road lahore"


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

a.a.........i have got 838 in fsc n 872 in entry test.have a chance for me wha?n other colleges...........


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

aimen said:


> a.a.........i have got 838 in fsc n 872 in entry test.have a chance for me wha?n other colleges...........


 yes pretty much chance but do apply everywhere


----------



## aimen (Sep 23, 2011)

can any one help me where i can get admission ?i got 838 in fsc n 872 in entry test my aggr. 78.05%.............!


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

aimen said:


> can any one help me where i can get admission ?i got 838 in fsc n 872 in entry test my aggr. 78.05%.............!


surely in shalamar and central park.....good enough chances in wah and fumc


----------

